# Daniel Bryan Supposedly Has A Major Announcement On RAW



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWEDanielBryan: Everyone comes to a crossroads in their life and I’ve come to mine. I look forward to telling you all about it tonight on #Raw.


he already announced he writing an autobiography on twitter, its probably something else.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

hes going to retire :jose


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

.....this doesn't sound good


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryans Tweet*

don't know whether to be happy about this or concerned 

on the other hand, the GOAT will be on RAW tonight :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Daniel Bryans Tweet*

If he is done I can't 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Brie's going to have a bearded troll baby?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

dunzo

shit
man


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm old enough not to cry but probably will. American Dragon will live forever. I'm a pessimist at heart so I think the worst. If he retires, hopefully he stays involved somehow. We'll always have Mania 30.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If he announces his retirement tonight at least he retires on top! Can't ask for a better way to go out!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It sucks he might have to retire because of injury, but i won't miss him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Daniel Bryans Tweet*



Coach said:


> If he is done I can't
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


i don't think it's that at all, otherwise he wouldn't be "looking forward" to telling us all about it. not ruling out the possibility tho.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:fuckthis


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

retire, holy shit ;(


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

would he honestly 'look forward' to telling everyone he is done though??


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

maybe its a swerve and hes announcing hes entering the royal rumble :draper2


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

"Everyone comes to a crossroads in their life and I’ve come to mine. I look forward to telling you all about it tonight on #Raw ."

Retirement?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

Retirement


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

He's not retiring you fools. He's working you all.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

What? What? What?! NO WAY!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

Oh fuck.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

Bryan transferring to UFC to fight Punk.



















no cereal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

Would cap off a truly terrible year for WWE.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Hopefully Vince saw the light and Roman wins next year and this is the Year of the Dragon once more....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

A part of me just died inside.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

This forums reaction when Bryan is about to announce his retirement due to injury when.... 




Really hope he is not retiring, but I have a horrible feeling he is.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

Sucks but not surprising. I called this months ago that his body was done and he was gonna retire. Hope they put him in the HOF next year.

Just realized the peak of 2014 was Bryan winning the title and now the low is gonna be Bryan retiring.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe it's a major swerve and he's getting back on the active roster?

I hope...


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Please be okay please be okay please be okay


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Bryan has just tweeted this about tonight*

:bahgawd


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> Brie's going to have a bearded troll baby?


She's been working the house shows, so I doubt it.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

He pulls a Mark Henry... Fake Retires, then is the #30 RR Entrant.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Either retirement or returning....


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I doubt he's retiring he's probably gonna say he's entering the Rumble shaving his beard or buying a tv or something. Sad announcements don't usually start with "looking forward to telling us"


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

DB probably realised it's only downhill from here, and is announcing he's retiring


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh wow, sounds like a retirement to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus, no.


NO!!!!


----------



## Nickolas (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm already tearing up.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

He had to pick the one time of year I'm surrounded by extended family huh. Should be fun explaining why I'm in my room crying hysterical to everyone 

I was so looking forward to Edge and Christian and all. Oh well


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Ah shit, Not a cross roads, anything but a cross roads, nothing good ever happens there :jose. Be okay D-Bry


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i think hes going to say the doctors have advised him he should retire but bryan says hes going to give it one last run by entering the rumble


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

He's going to announce his wife is gonna be in Hustler magazine


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

haven't been this excited, stressed and scared for RAW in forever. hoping for the best


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I want to believe it's a work and he's coming back enaldo


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

He's gonna make Reigns look strong?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

This fucking sucks if it's his announcement about retirement.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THE FIRST TAG :duck


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> maybe its a swerve and hes announcing hes entering the royal rumble :draper2


It is 100% a swerve/work. This wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

"if he only ate steak" :lel its funny but true :jose


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> He's not retiring you fools. He's working you all.


Can we stay in kayfabe please.:StephenA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I still am holding out hope this is a plan by WWE to have fans not cheer for him at Rumble. Have him attacked, "re-injured", then make it clear, in no uncertain terms, that he will not be at The Rumble. I prefer this scenario to the end of the Reign of the Dragon.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

First RAW I'll watch in mooooonths.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Retirement? :sad:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

the brilliant thing would be to pull a mark henry swerve where they tease his announcement all night long as a sad thing, then he announces his return to the rumble. it would ruin the surprise factor, but i'd still mark out.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> He's gonna make Reigns look strong?


"Hey guys I'm not gonna be in the Rumble cause I'm still hurt but there's one guy in the Rumble that I know has what it takes, ok. That man is Roman Reigns, ok. So whenever you see him from now chant yes for him as loudly as you can, he's the next Daniel Bryan, ok" 

:vince2


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

He's gonna retire when Edge is there, nah, I can't. 

Nah, why the fuck would he be looking forward to announcing he's done? Probs some stupid shit like his starring in a shite little straight-to-DVD WWE Films movie


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably just announcing he's cutting his hair/beard


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I suspect they'll tease a retirement announcement and start an angle after someone comes out and attacks him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The WWE is having him announce that he will NOT be in the Rumble to avoid any Batistaing of Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully he's entering his name in the Rumble, but I have a bad feeling he's announcing his retirement instead. :mj2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, I'm watching RAW. I'm going to cry like a little bitch if he does retire, I cried when Edge retired and I like Bryan 1000X more than Edge.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Hopefully he's entering his name in the Rumble, but I have a bad feeling he's announcing his retirement instead. :mj2


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

I haven't heard anything through the grapevine so I can't say either way what Bryan is going to do. I think he is returning though but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm going to be a realist and guess...it's time. 

- Vic


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

My family are seriously going to wonder what's going on when they find me in my room at 3.30AM in floods of tears.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

This sounds ominous.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> The WWE is having him announce that he will NOT be in the Rumble to avoid any Batistaing of Reigns


i wouldn't put it passed them to do that. ether way you look at it, it stinks. best case scenario is that he's ruining his rumble surprise.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Well, I'm watching RAW. I'm going to cry like a little bitch if he does retire, I cried when Edge retired and I like Bryan 1000X more than Edge.


The day Edge retired was one of the worst days of my life as a wrestling fan. :sad

I'm not a Bryan fan or anything but if he does have to retire it will suck big time.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a work, he's going to announce his retirement, only to be the surprise 30th entrant at the RR win that and go on to beat Lesnar at WM 31


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I felt for him on this night:










Now I fear for him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I expect him to announce that his recovery is going well and it's about to finally culminate, hence why he's looking forward to the announcement.

Dem tags tho. :jay2


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh man, I hope it's good news. :allen1 Maybe he's announcing that he will participate in the Royal Rumble?


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

If it is indeed his retirement, atleast we can all look back at his career fondly. He provided us with one of the greatest stories in WWE history and has his named written in history. While I do retain that little hope that he enters himself to the Rumble, knowing his luck, it'll most likely be his retirement.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

OwenSES said:


> It's a work, he's going to announce his retirement, only to be the surprise 30th entrant at the RR win that and go on to beat Lesnar at WM 31


That would be a heel move, a baby face doesn't tell the audience he's done wrestling and makes everyone cry, only to be like "I lied lol".

And like most people said, I'm happy he was able to be a top guy, even if it was for a short time. One of the best talents of the last decade.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope for him personally it's not that he's retiring because I wouldn't wish that on him at all, but purely from a wrestling perspective I couldn't care less if I never saw him on my TV again.

As I've said though, it's a work/swerve, so his marks needn't worry.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah, I am sure he uses the words "looking forward" if he talks retirement...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It's gotta be some big new... Or he's just trolling the audience.. It can't be a Rumble entry or something, that tweet sounded way more serious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"WWE Universe, I won't be able to compete in the Royal Rumble, and will have to miss Wrestlemania. But please, don't boo the 'amazing' talent that will be there, guys like Roman!"

I expect something along those lines, get the heat away from the Look before it happens.
:reigns


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

I would love if he retire,never liked him.But I guess it's just a work.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am fuckin scared as fuck. BRyan has been my favorite for years, and only reason I started to watch WWE again after a break in 2009, is him. 

He is honestly in my opinion the greatest pro wrestler ever, up there with Michaels & Guerrero.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"I've come to a cross roads, and...I've finally decided that its time...to shave my beard, because this fucking thing is pissing me off."

:troll


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> That would be a heel move, a baby face doesn't tell the audience he's done wrestling and makes everyone cry, only to be like "I lied lol".


it would be heelish for him to pretend like he's retiring and then he doesn't, but it's different if the announcers play his announcement up all night and suggest retirement only for him to go the other way with it. it would get a massive pop that night even if i hate it for the surprise factor being gone.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Announces his retirement, Rusev comes out destroys him (that tribute to the troops Bryan embarrasses Rusev), Bryan then defys doctors orders to make his comeback to feud with Rusev.


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Bryan comes out and announces his retirement, before being greeted by the comeback of Bo Dallas. Bo tells him to BO-LIEVE that he can beat his injuries and make the RR. In the following weeks promo's are shown of Bo and Bryan working together, Bo inspiring him on to make the Rumble in time, and Bryan makes the Rumble and comes out at #30 , before being eliminated by Bo straight away who goes on to win.

Please WWE, please.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Bo Wyatt said:


> yeah, I am sure he uses the words "looking forward" if he talks retirement...


Looking forward in the sense that he needs to get it off his chest and wants to share it with all his fans. It doesn't necessarily mean he's excited. 

I sincerely hope it isn't retirement though.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn, sounds like he's done.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

RyanZIGGLER said:


> He's gonna retire when Edge is there, nah, I can't.
> 
> Nah, why the fuck would he be looking forward to announcing he's done? Probs some stupid shit like his starring in a shite little straight-to-DVD WWE Films movie


He'll be replacing Hornswoggle in the new Leprechaun movie.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Brie Bella said:


> "Hey guys I'm not gonna be in the Rumble cause I'm still hurt but there's one guy in the Rumble that I know has what it takes, ok. That man is Roman Reigns, ok. So whenever you see him from now chant yes for him as loudly as you can, he's the next Daniel Bryan, ok"
> 
> :vince2


:bryanlol:Vince:ti:JordanLOL:shmoney:heston:haha:maury:aryalol:high5:WOO


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> That would be a heel move, a baby face doesn't tell the audience he's done wrestling and makes everyone cry, only to be like "I lied lol".
> 
> And like most people said, I'm happy he was able to be a top guy, even if it was for a short time. One of the best talents of the last decade.


Not necessarily, Bryan could just say that at the last minute he made a choice to defy the doctors advice about retiring and enter the Rumble. You know the crowd will pop like mad if that happens.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I dunno, i just can't see it being his 'retirement speech'.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Hopefully its his retirement speech:mark:


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

I hope that he announces that he's going to be in the Rumble.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Last year he turns heel, this year he might retire. Damn new years WWE Raw.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I actually might watch Raw tonight...


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I've been used to him not wrestling for so long now, I'm not bothered at all.

Maybe he should just give in to his "non belief for using surgeries and medicine but instead let me get acupuncture" and speed his recovery along :shrug


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

He's probably officially announcing a surgery, and letting everyone know he will be out an extended amount of time, but he is hopeful he will return. It's purely to protect Reigns from getting Batista'ed


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If he retires, this has truly been the worst year in WWE that I've ever seen, Undertakers streak ending, worst WWE title run of all time, and the best talent of the last decade abruptly retiring.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Think this adds legitimacy to the rumor that Bryan will be Brie's valet at WM. He obviously can't wrestle, so why not use him as Brie's valet?


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Hopefully its his retirement speech:mark:


No one should want someone to retire because of injury. It's fine that you don't like him but it's pretty petty to be happy that injury ended a superstar's career.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brie Bella said:


> "Hey guys I'm not gonna be in the Rumble cause I'm still hurt but there's one guy in the Rumble that I know has what it takes, ok. That man is Roman Reigns, ok. So whenever you see him from now chant yes for him as loudly as you can, he's the next Daniel Bryan, ok"
> 
> :vince2


Damn, did it before me...........which means it could happen.


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

*did somebody say crossroads?*


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> Think this adds legitimacy to the rumor that Bryan will be Brie's valet at WM. He obviously can't wrestle, so why not use him as Brie's valet?


Because the crowd will care more for Bryan than anything that would go on in that ring.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

VForViper said:


> Well, I've been used to him not wrestling for so long now, I'm not bothered at all.
> 
> Maybe he should just give in to his "non belief for using surgeries and medicine but instead let me get acupuncture" and speed his recovery along :shrug


Total Divas storyline, doctor's weren't sure if he needed surgery or not.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Brie Bella said:


> Think this adds legitimacy to the rumor that Bryan will be Brie's valet at WM. He obviously can't wrestle, so why not use him as Brie's valet?


If he cant wrestle anymore id rather him stay off TV completely than be humiliated and disgraced as Brie Bella's manager.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan to come out in a salmon pink suit during a Cena promo, announces his retirement, goes to grab Cena's hand to do YES chants together, entire audience is crying, WORLD'S STRONGEST SLAM OUTTA NOWHERE CUZ Y'ALL A BUNCH OF PUPPETS


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "WWE Universe, I won't be able to compete in the Royal Rumble, and will have to miss Wrestlemania. But please, don't boo the 'amazing' talent that will be there, guys like Roman!"
> 
> I expect something along those lines, get the heat away from the Look before it happens.
> :reigns


LOL. That would only get more heat on Reigns. It's going to happen either way and it really has nothing to do with Bryan but everything to do with pushing him to hard to fast when he is not ready.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a wrap.

Hype from WM30 was fun while it lasted.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well seems like I might actually watch RAW, hopefully he gets the opening of the show though.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> If he cant wrestle anymore id rather him stay off TV completely than be humiliated and disgraced as Brie Bella's manager.


Nothing humiliating about him supporting his wife. Just look at TJ and Natty.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

they're playing it up huge on WWE.com right now. they're talking up about him reaching a crossroad in his life. doesn't make me hopeful about a rumble entry since they're making it out to be something related to his personal life.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really hope it's not the end of the road for Bryan, because he adds so much to the show.

One small positive is that if it is, he at least got his moment with the title, not matter how short lived it was. I'm just hoping it's a set up for him to come back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If he is the 1 hour in segment, he might be retiring. If he is the last segment, obvious storyline. Opening, could go either way, but with :cena4 out there to leech.


----------



## Loading.... (Jan 27, 2014)

Surely it is positive news considering he shares that he is looking forward to the announcement?


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Why couldn't it be someone like big show or mark Henry who deserved to retire.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, I am watching RAW first time since September just for this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bye Felicia


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Loading.... said:


> Surely it is positive news considering he shares that he is looking forward to the announcement?


Pretty much this, although I think he may start it off on a somber note and then announce he will compete at Wrestlemania or something


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

DanielWyatt said:


> Why couldn't it be someone like big show or mark Henry who deserved to retire.


----------



## Kane4Retirement (Dec 23, 2014)

Possibilities:

Retirement
Shaving his beard
Announcing he will be in the royal rumble


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Loading.... said:


> Surely it is positive news considering he shares that he is looking forward to the announcement?


Reading comprehension is very poor on this site apparently.

It's going to be good news, guys. He's "looking forward" to it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I dedicate this song to Daniel Bryan






:mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah, I am watching RAW first time since September just for this.


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Sad that a a possible retirement announcement from one of my favorite wrestlers is the most anticipated Raw in months for me.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

nvm


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Or maybe he's jumping ship to Bellator or UFC with a record of 0-0-0 and no experience.Maybe he will fight in middleweight divison.
These days UFC prefers guy with no experience at all.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

He's definitely not going to retire on an arse end of the year Raw that barely anyone can be bothered with. It'll be his announcement that he's expected back in March...and then he'll be the surprise Rumble entrant eventually.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

so no body's gonna mention that it's his autobiography book because I predict that this is what that tweet was about.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't have my all time favourite and my new favourite hang it up in the same year.

pls be a work


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

If this is it for him (and I pray it's not), we have some entities to thank.

Number 1: Bryan, obviously. The man sacrificed his body for our enjoyment.

Number 2: Ourselves. While we cheered for him because of his greatness, there has never before and may never again be a groundswell of support for someone as there was for Daniel Bryan leading into WrestleMania 30. Without us forcing our will upon WWE, Bryan never would have gotten the end result that he deserved. And now, if he is retiring, that is even more true.

Number 3: CM Punk. Thanks for leaving and forcing Vince to rethink everything for WrestleMania 30. Without you, Orton-Batista would have been a thing.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> "if he only ate steak" :lel its funny but true :jose


He hasn't been vegan for a while.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I haven't watched RAW in months, but Daniel Bryan is my favorite wrestler so I have to watch whatever this big announcement is. Daniel Bryan doesn't seem like the type that would be quick to retire though, especially since it hasn't even been a year since he went out with the injury, although his injury was probably already accumulating over the years he has been wrestling. Still though he also has an autobiography that he needs to promote as well I guess.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

Isn't Raw in washington tonight? Same state that cheered the fuck out of bryan on that night of raw of the wwe + whc ceremony? I suspect Retirement.

Wasn't a huge fan of the guy, but i enjoyed his work over the years. Sucks his injury has to stop him.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Please be a Mark Henry retirement speach!


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

I doubt he'd be looking forward to retiring, but I guess we'll have to wait and see


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

OwenSES said:


> It's a work, he's going to announce his retirement, only to be the surprise 30th entrant at the RR win that and go on to beat Lesnar at WM 31


Yeah right. That would tank fan interest if he retired. Plus there would be a lot of network buys to see him return at the rumble. A swerve would be shit for business.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

DanielWyatt said:


> Why couldn't it be someone like big show or mark Henry who deserved to retire.


Don't disrespect Mark Henry bro


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Didn't realise he has a book coming out. Maybe it is related to that then.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

It's either retirement, returning at the rumble or he finally has a return date that is before mania.

On a scale of wanting and not wanting, I really hope he is returning at the rumble and hope to hell he isn't done .


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well on first reading my first thought was he is retiring. But the 'looking forward to telling' you part makes me think otherwise. But my gut feeling is that he's retiring. Either way will nice to hear the crowd chanting in raw for once!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Brock said:


> Didn't realise he has a book coming out. Maybe it is related to that then.


I hope so but he's just starting it now, so no need to promote it. Plus I think WWE officially announced it.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I genuinely thought he'd be back for Mania. I'm fearing the worst


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus I hope he doesn't retire :cry


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Daniel Bryan to announce a name change to Daniel Byron, will now work solely in romantic poetry, starting with "Hell no more a roving"


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

I pray to God/Jesus Christ that he doesn't retire, if he does God bless him and thanks for all the wonderful years, he's my favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Announces retirement..... Surprise entrant in rumble. Book it


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The WWE love to recycle stuff, would they do the Austin storyline where they say it's too risky but Bryan wants to continue anyways? The fans chant let him wrestle...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please just be a ratings stunt because they know the show was going to tank tonight.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

JohnCooley said:


> Hopefully its his retirement speech:mark:


Hopefully you get AIDS. :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That 'Monster' video package before WM was tremendous. 

Can't say I'm a _huge_ Bryan fan but you don't like to see anyone having to give up their life's dream and work prematurely so hopefully he isn't retiring. And obviously the company will be a lot worse off without him.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

please not that anything but that


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

if he is indeed retiring its saddening that his wwe career was so short lived and he had to exit at a time when he was the most over then again its probably better that way


----------



## Kane4Retirement (Dec 23, 2014)

I would be devastated if Bryan retired. He is the best part of the show. He is the only guy who gets consistently cheered and not in an ironic way. He is the most complete wrestler since Kurt Angle and the reason I have not watched Raw since he left.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't wait to see all the 'what if' threads over the next few years.

In all seriousness, this sounds really shitty. Hopefully, he just announces that he's entering the Rumble, but it doesn't sound very positive.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't see how this can be anything bad if he's actually looking forward to announcing it...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

ratings stunt by Vince. Wouldn't be a surprise if he is about to announce something then a heel interrupts him (Rollins, Barrett, or Rusev)


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't see how this can be anything bad if he's actually looking forward to announcing it...


Looking forward to the next chapter in his life?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bryan announcing a return for the rumble would be :mark: 

Just have a horrible feeling it may be retirement


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't see how this can be anything bad if he's actually looking forward to announcing it...


I explained this already, Wynter. You can look forward to bad news when it's in front of all your fans especially if you need to get something off your chest. You can look forward to finally expressing it and not having it eat at you. Perhaps looking forward to closing this chapter of his life and starting a new one.

Hopefully it isn't bad news. I hope it's nothing but ratings bait. But the possibility of it being something bad is still there despite him looking forward to sharing it with everyone.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Let's wait and see what it really is. He said "crossroads" and not "end of the road". And he is 'looking forward' to tell us all about it.

He might have tweeted it in that fashion to make sure people tune in. He could have just shaved his beard and been talking about that. Or it could just be work to get him in the RR as a surprise entrant.

Would be awful IF he really is retiring


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

He's either retiring (99.9% chance this happens) or entering the Royal Rumble (less than 0.000000000001% chance this happens).

I'm going to cry. I don't think a wrestling announcement has made me cry in 16 years.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

he probably has to get another surgery
either that or he's retiring and thanking all the fans before leaving


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I expect him to either announce he's been cleared to compete and if officially entering the Royal Rumble match, or that he's "retiring"... only to run out as a surprise entrant during the Rumble match anyway. 

Some folks think he's gonna announce that he's writing an autobiography, but that would be pretty tame. If he were to hear to promote a book that had already been written and was fixing to hit shelves, that'd be one thing, but...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Looking forward to the next chapter in his life?


That can be true. It would be sad if he really does have to retire, but I would be happy to know he's content with how things played out. He surely has a positive attitude about it. Wouldn't really expect any less from Bryan actually :lol

Hopefully it's more like "Yeah, doctors told me I should never wrestle again and I was like....NO! NO! NO!...I'm going to get that belt, even if they have to carry me out on a stretcher at Mania while I clutch it."

That'd be a nice storyline. Bryan has always been best during the journey and overcoming obstacles. He would have to overcome his "body's limitations" and a beast who gives no shits about how fragile his body may be. Would be very interesting.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Retirement is the obvious conclusion to jump to and Bryan is the laid back sort of guy who would say something like "look forward to telling you" in regards to it. But I really don't think it is that, not on a random Raw with no actual build apart from a tweet sent on the day of it. 

I think he announces he's having another surgery that will keep him out for a while longer but he'll be back better than ever. This also plays into what I said about WWE having Bryan stay 'injured' so that the fans don't rebel against Reigns and demand Bryan be put in his spot instead.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

When I seen the title I thought he's entering himself into the rumble but after reading how he's worded it sounds like he's retiring or he's gonna try for a kid?....or possibly just a heel turn, brie is heel so maybe


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I have so many emotions right now just reading the speculation


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I think he's going to give us a return date.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

joeycalz said:


> He's either retiring (99.9% chance this happens) or entering the Royal Rumble (less than 0.000000000001% chance this happens).
> 
> I'm going to cry. I don't think a wrestling announcement has made me cry in 16 years.


LOL what? He's not retiring, everybody settle down.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Return date, Royal Rumble or probably the biggest misery of WWE losing a big draw to an injury for the second time in recent years (after Edge, btw he's hosting lol).


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07 (Jul 11, 2007)

My gut feeling is that he is not trying to kayfabe us. At best, this is a scenario where he concedes that he may need more time to recuperate, but what is more realistic is his physical retirement for the ring. 

I'll be watching tonight. I don't think what he has to say will make me happy.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe its a situation like with Edge where a doctor is literally telling him he can't compete anymore.
I mean if this is all a work that would be great but all signs are pointing to him retiring imo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully Bryan kicks off Raw with the announcement. If those fuckers make us wait...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope for the best, but fear for the worst. The idea that my match collection of his may never grow again does depress me though.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

CesaroSection said:


> I think he announces he's having another surgery that will keep him out for a while longer but he'll be back better than ever. This also plays into what I said about WWE having Bryan stay 'injured' so that the fans don't rebel against Reigns and demand Bryan be put in his spot instead.


This has to be it. WWE always pulls this kind of bullshit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan retiring, entering the rumble and winning would be fucking glorious. But we know Roman is winning the rumble


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope for the best, but fear for the worst. The idea that my match collection of his may never grow again does depress me though.


Bryan kicks off the show to announce his retirement. Halfway through, Lesnar's music hits. Comes out and F-5s Bryan. Bryan becomes a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble at #30. Wins. Defeats Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Bryan kicks off the show to announce his retirement. Halfway through, Lesnar's music hits. Comes out and F-5s Bryan. Bryan becomes a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble at #30. Wins. Defeats Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


:mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll legitimately cry if he retires, please don't retire Daniel, please


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If they're trying to pull some kind of bullshit to soften the reaction for Reigns at the Rumble I will laugh and then change the fucking channel. 

If it's a legit retirement speech tho... tears may be shed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is an emotional guy and wears his feelings on his sleeve. If he starts to cry, I am going to completely lose it, and i wont be ashamed that I did.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Nobody 'looks forward' to wrapping in what they love to do. 

Probs some Total Divas bullshit.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Well let's be real if he retires then Brie Bella is almost completely irrelevant , though does anyone think he's going to come out and announce that he's gay? 

I don't know just a thought


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

If he's retiring i'll be crushed... 

If he's announcing he's returning at _________. I'd hate that too, because a surprise is always better than an announcement.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I wanna comment on this but reading these tags for this thread got me like


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

If he retires its sucks, but shit happens. Look forward to new talent they have.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

jtbest said:


> Well let's be real if he retires then Brie Bella is almost completely irrelevant


When was that bitch ever relevant?.......


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Meh...I'll believe he's retiring when he actually announces it and there's no fuckery involved (even then I'll be skeptical). My guess is they plant the seeds for a Mania angle or he announces he's back/entering the Rumble.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan is an emotional guy and wears his feelings on his sleeve. If he starts to cry, I am going to completely lose it, and i wont be ashamed that I did.


I'm crying for sure, I hope he's better or announcing some trivial thing.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Possible outcome?
- Bryan comes out and announces he's retiring
- Lesnars music hits
- Lesnar is face to face with Bryan
- Cena's music hits to make the save
- Cena proceeds to leech.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

RCSheppy said:


> Possible outcome?
> - Bryan comes out and announces he's retiring
> - Lesnars music hits
> - Lesnar is face to face with Bryan
> ...


If they went with the Lesnar angle, I'd guess he takes Bryan out setting up Bryan to win the Rumble and face Lesnar at WM. Cena may make the "save" after the damage has been done for a cheap pop, but I doubt it.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Well , i gotta admit i used to like Bryan so im gonna miss him atleast a little bit.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> When was that bitch ever relevant?.......


I don't know her feud with Stephanie was actually pretty decent


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Have to stay up till 4am now fuck


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Possible outcome?
> - Bryan comes out and announces he's retiring
> - Lesnars music hits
> - Lesnar is face to face with Bryan
> ...


Source: F4WOnline
"Tonight's RAW is expected to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar's last un-announced appearance for some time." Could be...


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

jtbest said:


> I don't know her feud with Stephanie was actually pretty decent


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If he retires on the same show Edge is hosting...

I hope it's not a retirement, though. It feels like a work to set up a big Wrestlemania match, whether it's with Rollins or Lesnar.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Its probably some kayfabe thing. Like "i'm at a cross roads... do I keep sitting on the sidelines, do i retire or do I just gut it out and get back in the ring to set myself up as a face underdog again that overcomes the struggles and marches forward to try and get in to the royal rumble?". It just seems too planned for this to happen on the RAW that Edge will be at, whom was forced to retire due to injuries. The WWE does make real life situations in to storylines after all. Heck, people fell for Mark Henrys big announcement.

I guess that we will find out what it really is all about tonight... but i'm still skeptical that Bryan would decide now to retire.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe he wants to tell us he has switched breakfast cereals. No more Fruit Loops he is now a Lucky Charms guy.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

If he's retiring but somehow looking forward to telling us about it, I think these are possibilities for him:

- Raw General Manager (full time)
- Commentator
- Trainer at the Development Center

At the "crossroads" of his wrestling career, Corey Graves is now a commentator for NXT and has also been helping out the talent backstage.

I really hope he's not retiring from the ring, but why else would he use the word "crossroads"? That tweet was so confusing since he's "looking forward" to telling us. If he is "looking forward" to it, then I would think it has to be something that would make the crowd happy, not sad. Maybe he's looking forward to telling the WWE Universe how much they mean to him?

I'm really stumped.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They could also use him for Cena-leeching. Fuck.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

My guess is a second surgery.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan is an emotional guy and wears his feelings on his sleeve. If he starts to cry, I am going to completely lose it, and i wont be ashamed that I did.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh. Shit.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They could also use him for Cena-leeching. Fuck.


This is what worries me, and if they do i'll turn the channel.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't break my heart, you beautiful bastard...


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Looking at positive side

Maybe he is giving brie a divorce as a New Years early gift.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you know who has been Bryan's last opponent? Alberto del Rio back in May. Who has been Edge's last opponent? Exactly, Alberto del Rio. Damn you, ADR


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Fuck!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> Do you know who has been Bryan's last opponent? Alberto del Rio back in May. Who has been Edge's last opponent? Exactly, Alberto del Rio. Damn you, ADR


The ADR curse :bahgawd


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not looking forward to this at all.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Tags are genius.. stupid but genius..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear to god, if the dragon retires on Raw i'm going to be in tears, i'm nearly crying just thinking about that rn tbh. I'm such a girl, he's given me far too many mark out moments to than I can count.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I doubt it has to do with him retiring. He said that he is looking forward to telling everyone about it so why would he look forward to announcing his retirement?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This fucker better be trolling right now. Fuck WWE needs Bryan so much.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Please don't let it be a retirement announcement.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Omg...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

We are so fucked now.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

If he was going to enter the Rumble he wouldn't have posted that tweet about crossroads. Simply woulda said, "I've got big news!" or something to that effect. Now if it was to set up a heel turn...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

If it's what were all thinking then this is the feeling that comes to mind knowing all the greats who have had to leave early while were left with perhaps some of the most undesirable superstars in decades.






God, I hope it's good news


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

What if he retires tonight but it's all a swerve so he can show up at the Rumble? :russo

Then, he gets eliminated by Reigns for the double swerve :russo


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

These tags though :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sol Katti said:


> Bryan kicks off the show to announce his retirement. Halfway through, Lesnar's music hits. Comes out and F-5s Bryan. Bryan becomes a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble at #30. Wins. Defeats Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


:mark:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Now if it was to set up a heel turn...


Only thing worse than Bryan retiring would be a heel turn.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

An hour until the tears flow.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

If he retires...I don't know what I would do. The feels would hit so hard. I'm really hoping he's not though.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

VForViper said:


> These tags though :sodone


if he only ate steak, might be my favourite tag.

Still, with Edge being there tonight, it's bringing up all those feels, I can't deal with this. :crying:


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

thingstoponder said:


> Yeah right. That would tank fan interest if he retired. Plus there would be a lot of network buys to see him return at the rumble. A swerve would be shit for business.


It's better business than the alternative RR plans.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

had a vibe he's going to retire..career ending injury indeed


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

"If he only ate steak" !! :lmao

step forward, Tag Writer, I wish to rep you


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


Ah you found my old meme, it's never been more appropriate :crying:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully he's announcing his participation in the Rumble.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*"...simply put, I lost my smile!"*


----------



## TLGOAT (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe he's coming out to announce to the world that Kelly Kelly fan's wrestlingforum account is being reinstated :mark::mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

HereComesTrouble said:


> I doubt it has to do with him retiring. He said that he is looking forward to telling everyone about it so why would he look forward to announcing his retirement?


If you had to rely on WWE Creative for years, retirement may seem like freedom. :cool2


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

He's trending in the UK, I thought people didn't care about vanilla midgets!


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Please don't let my sweet prince retire...


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe he's going to be a father and wants to announce it to 2.1 million people well 2.6 coz he draws.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm going to legit laugh if he's making an announcement about him returning to the ring though lol. Some of you are really worked up  It's kinda sad to see it but then it'll be funny if it's nothing that serious.

But maybe Raw will finally get a ratings boost seeing as most people are saying they will tune in now just to see his announcement.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Aaaw this might get emotional enaldo


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*My guess is that he's entering the Rumble this year*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

If he does retire, what a waste of the main event slot at WM30. The guy they put over couldn't even go any more :StephenA


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fdeathtoallmarks%2Fstatus%2F549704082412564480%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe he's announcing that he's gonna come back and grab all of the brass rings? :wtf2


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Then again, this is the PERFECT time for my man to come back.










opcorn


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

"Since I've worked a lot with the guys there in the past, I've been offered a training roll over at NXT."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's probably not retiring, they just want you to think that so you'll tune in. They've teased a big angle for Raw this week and I wouldn't be surprised if it involves this. I won't miss him if he does, though.

The more top stars this company loses, the better. It's the only way they're ever gonna learn to push new ones. They need to start pushing Ambrose already, one more guy gone for good can't hurt those odds.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Maybe he's announcing that he's gonna come back and grab all of the brass rings? :wtf2


Bryan's new gimmick is a Sonic the Hedgehog one to be paired with Mighty Mouse Neville. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I'm definitely watching tonight now. I'm going to be hopeful and say he's entering into the rumble.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't even wait 30 minutes to see whats gonna happen

my god

Bryan no, no Bryan


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

It'll be his official entry to The Royal Rumble match but WWE knows talk of a retirement segment on Raw will boost ratings as people will tune in due to Bryan Danielson being the most popular wrestker on the roster, it's only a few weeks til the PPV so they've got to get him back out there on tv to keep him relevant and tonight they'll pull a swerve so we're thinking retirement only to be "fooled" when he says he's entering the rumble.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If he does have to retire maybe they would let him become an commentator like Corey Graves. I don't know what show he would fit in on though.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have yet to hear anything positive following the statement "Everyone reaches a crossroad within their lives." Being optimistic, the best thing that could most likely come out of this is Bryan announcing his Tommy John surgery, pessimistic - retirement.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan becomes a trainer. His first project, complete Reigns training so that he belongs in the Mania Main Event.


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> Bryan kicks off the show to announce his retirement. Halfway through, Lesnar's music hits. Comes out and F-5s Bryan. Bryan becomes a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble at #30. Wins. Defeats Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


I'd be pretty disappointed if they wasted the streak on Bryan considering he doesn't need, nor deserve to compete in the main event this year against Lesnar. And this is coming from a Bryan fan, it's just like a part timer coming in and taking a spot from people who have carried the show all year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He going to be in the rumble


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Already got a sick feeling in my stomach. I'm going to be drying tears tonight ain't I? He's retiring.


Whether or not he will mean it is uncertain. He may announce his retirement then return at the rumble as entry #30 .


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Goddammit I am so damn scared


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

For fucks sake. What a way to end 2014. He's finished.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Bryan is gonna enter the royal rumble!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Why can't it be cena instead :cry


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

In b4 the inevitable... :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Already got a sick feeling in my stomach. I'm going to be drying tears tonight ain't I? He's retiring.
> 
> 
> Whether or not he will mean it is uncertain. He may announce his retirement then return at the rumble as entry #30 .


That would be amazing.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

CenaNuff123 said:


> For fucks sake. What a way to end 2014. He's finished.


*I really don't think this will be happening tonight on Raw, surely will be a Rumble entry announcement.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Could be a swerve, i mean WWE is lacking supposedly tonight on stars so they may have called Bryan onboard


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

in a way i want it to open the show so we get it out of the way and I can have this moment










unfortunately it's not raining outside so I can't do it for real, even though I'll feel like doing it if it's what we think it is. But if the segment opens the atmosphere for a show that promised to be fun will be completely on a downer.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Y'ALL A BUNCH A PUPPETS!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

if it's bad news or unrelated to the storylines, then they better open up the show with the segment. i don't want to have to sit through 3 hours of RAW just so i don't miss it. i'm finding it tedious watching 20 minutes these days.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I have watery eyes at the moment... I can't watch...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm hoping its just announcing himself in the rumble.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Is Hulk Hogan's 'hair' just attached to his bandana?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Remember when Bryan hosted Raw just last month? Well he also hosted Smackdown that week which I doubt most of you saw (I don't watch smackdown much either to be fair) and a Renee asked Bryan if he was going to return soon. Bryan responded with a yes chant. 

He can't go from a soon return to retirement in a month. Right?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> if it's bad news or unrelated to the storylines, then they better open up the show with the segment. i don't want to have to sit through 3 hours of RAW just so i don't miss it. i'm finding it tedious watching 20 minutes these days.


I couldn't agree more friend!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Saddest thing is that my two favorite wrestlers of all time had their career shorten due to neck injuries: Austin and Bryan.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

He's probably going to retire as an in ring performer but the yes chant is too popular for him to go away from tv
maybe he'll be a general manager or something
or maybe this is a work


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll go and bet IT IS NOT RETIREMENT...seems too obvious...i know WWE is rather predictable but i dont think this is the announcement. My 2 cents.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He'll announce something Network related :cole


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's GOING TO ANNOUNCE...he IS the BUNNY


----------



## IcedZ (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont think Bryan will announce his retirement on last RAW of the year. If this was next week RAW than maybe i would buy into this. If this was a retirement speech WWE would advertise this more to get some good ratings out of this.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe he's getting promoted to NXT :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Being the LAST Raw and that it's the road to MANIA..i think he's coming back in some shape or form to active duty. Just think this is what will happen...WE are Moments Away...hopefully we know.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

so weird that they're opening up with the edge retirement speech


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant take this!!!!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Captain Edd said:


> He'll announce something Network related :cole


:bryan2 "I have an important announcement. Not only am I entering THE ROYAL RUMBLE [crowd chants Yes!]... but....wait for it..."

*DUN DUN DA*
_When it comes crashing down, and it hurts inside!!!!_

:cole OH MY!!!

"Yes-a-mania and the Network are running wild, brother!" :hogan2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck this! Milking Bryan for ratingz. At least milk Nikki or someone else.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

well bryan isn't opening the show. that's a good sign, usually the WWE gets retirements out of the way before the show starts.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopefully it's to annoce his return date.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> well bryan isn't opening the show. that's a good sign, usually the WWE gets retirements out of the way before the show starts.


Nope, Edge had his in the middle of the show.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> Nope, Edge had his in the middle of the show.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Doubt he's retiring. It's coyly worded to make it seem that way, but it's unlikely he'd look forward to announcing retirement.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

If he does retire I will have a hell of a lot more to look forward to in 2015 for wrestling. I personally could not stand him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Nope, Edge had his in the middle of the show.


oh my bad if true. i thought it started the show but must've forgotten.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Alex Riley says Daniel Bryan is done, which means he's not retiring.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe he's entering the Rumble...


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Them opening with flash backs of edge retiring makes this a work. Pro wrestling doesn't like to give away the ending when they are aware of it. They want us to think he is retiring.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Doesn't sound too promising to me.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lawler just said that it might be a retirement! So work or not you tell?


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like he's closing the show. Really really hope he's announcing he'll be in the Rumble.

Will be devastated if he retires.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Would suck if he is retiring but he went out on top. Tho, I think he's gonna either announce his entrance in the Rumble or that he'll be back in time for Mania.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He's in the rumble. They opened with the Edge retirement to plant that seed.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

tabish.f16 said:


> Lawler just said that it might be a retirement! So work or not you tell?


That makes it sound like a work to be honest. If he was retiring they wouldn't talk about it. Although Michael Cole's reaction was kind of telling that it might not be a work. In other words, I hope to all the gods it's a work.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What if Ascension debuts and attacks him? lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I gotta admit, I feel better about this just being a blatant attempt to create interest in a end of year, faltering ratings wise Raw show. I dont think they will succeed though.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Would be pretty cool if he announced his retirement and then was a surprise entrant in the Rumble. The roof would explode.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> That makes it sound like a work to be honest. If he was retiring they wouldn't talk about it. Although Michael Cole's reaction was kind of telling that it might not be a work. In other words, I hope to all the gods it's a work.


Never had this kind of mixed emotions about tweet before, I'll you that much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan announces he wants to let his friend Roman fight for him since he is unable. Vince the chess master.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

yes he's obviously not retiring, lawler just alluded to it just now on commentary. wonder how entering the rumble would be the most important moment of his career tho, i'm sure there's something more to it.



Ryan193 said:


> Looks like he's closing the show. Really really hope he's announcing he'll be in the Rumble.
> 
> Will be devastated if he retires.


reigns vs rollins could close the show, they've been promoting that match all night as well.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Edit: Wrong Thread lol.

But while I'm here, I'm starting to think this is a work...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

announcing entering the Rumble.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> yes he's obviously not retiring, lawler just alluded to it just now on commentary. wonder how entering the rumble would be the most important moment of his career tho, i'm sure there's something more to it.
> 
> reigns vs rollins could close the show, they've been promoting that match all night as well.


They teased Edge retiring the night he did.

They were showing a video package for Reigns-Rollins so I assumed they were doing it then.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ryan193 said:


> They teased Edge retiring the night he did.
> 
> They were showing a video package for Reigns-Rollins so I assumed they were doing it then.


i'm just looking at all the variables. edge looked enthusiastic when asking the crowd if they were ready for bryan in the opening segment. bryan said he was looking forward to addressing the audience tonight, if he was retiring i doubt he'd be excited about that in any way. they opened the show with edge retiring, almost as if they're trying to plant that seed in our minds so that the segment becomes even more impactful when we find out that he's not retiring. lawler just alluded to it very casually which backs up that theory for me.

who knows for sure, but i don't think he's done


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am starting to think that he is not retiring, thank god :mark:


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't care much for Bryan but retirement would be tragic at this point in his career. No more of that. I was highly upset at the retirement of Graves. Enough for one year of premature retirement.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think Bryan comes out at 10pm maybe.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ok, bryan's almost certainly closing the show now unless cena and lesnar aren't done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, I was wrong. Bryan is main eventing Raw. Hope this has a happy ending.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well, I was wrong. Bryan is main eventing Raw. Hope this has a happy ending.


I hope so, last year it was a sad ending though with the Daniel Wyatt crap.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i can't imagine them ending the year on a sad note, but who knows...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Why does Bryan have to win the Rumble to get a title shot? He never actually lost the belt, isnt that more of a reason than Cena getting 3 shots at Lesnar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I hope so, last year it was a sad ending though with the Daniel Wyatt crap.


Daniel Wyatt was such tone def, screw you fans booking. It actually made him more popular though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crowd is waiting for Bryan and gives no fucks for DAT LOOK!!!!


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Daniel Wyatt was the highlight of his career for me. 

Now that he's ok, I can whine about how boring he's become.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This crowd is waiting for Bryan and gives no fucks for DAT LOOK!!!!


Their moves got pops, but it was definitely funny how hard they where trying to work a come back chant for Reigns and kept failing.

5 freaking rest holds trying to get some come back chants and nothing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The initials RR might stand for Roman Resthold.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*looks at title* Well this is a Daniel Bryan thread. Very logical to see Roman being talked about.

The pettiness is so sad. Even with Bryan on the show, you guys can't help but talk about Roman :lmao

Bryan is back. Rejoice. Surely that's enough to take your mind off a lesser talent??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, Bryan is next. My predictions suck tonight. Hope this is positive and not tragic.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Goddammit I am still so scared


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh god, here we go.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Bryan!!!!!!!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Damn, Bryan is next. My predictions suck tonight. Hope this is positive and not tragic.


Bryan to announce his return and to put over a heel to get them some heat for his upcoming next feud by attacking him. Simple though it's made some news within the wrestling community, so WWE did a good job.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vintage Bryan waking up a shit crowd!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Goddammit THE FEELS


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy fuck holy fuck holy fuck holy fuck!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:fuckyeah


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

Well, he's in the Rumble now. 

Discuss.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

If he's retiring, then it's been an awesome career and Thanks! Not sure if he'll do a Shawn Michaels return in the future but I do think the injury is really that bad so perhaps maybe it's time for him to go.

If he's announcing his participation in the Royal Rumble, well if he's healthy enough why not? But I think being a surprise entrant would make it better.

If he's going to announce that Brie is pregnant, well that is one major announcement..

If it's something else then I don't know lol.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

My main man D-Bry is back brothas.

Hope he shakes off that ring rust though.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

HE'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK! :yes


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

tears of joy, i'm in fricken tears and not embarrassed to say it.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

WRASSLE BONER!


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Biggest pop I have ever heard. Period. No one can argue that with me!


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

PLEASE DANIEL BRYAN JUST WIN THE RUMBLE!!! AFTER WATCHING ROMAN TONIGHT THE IDEA OF HIM VS BROCK DISTUBS ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

The return of the GOAT! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Bryan is in the rumble :mark: :mark: :mark: Yassssssssssssssssssssssss

I knew it wasn't bad news!!!

Does...does that man I get Brock vs Bryan AND Rusev vs Roman?? *sniffs*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

I can't be happier.


----------



## CorporateKain (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

I thought he was going to retire. That would've been my last moment watching WWE. Glad he's coming back I'm very happy. They should've kept his entry a surprise though.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Probably his best promo so far. Holly shit he had me shaking.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

My neighbours fucking hate me tonight lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

I'm glad but he looks homeless as fuck


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

That was a great promo (until he mentioned Zigglar, which then made it obvious he wasen't retiring).


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

Daniel Bryan is in the Royal Rumble! I marked out real hard, and yes I marked out the Yes! chant. Thank you YHWH(God: The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I was crying tears of joy by the end, thank god he's back, Raw's about to get awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I started shaking during that segment. He blew the roof of that building and once again proved the he cant talk is a myth.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

OHHHH FUCKKJKK YEAAAHHH!!

BRYAN VS. BROCK AT WM31, PLEASE!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

I GOT GOOSEBUMPS BRUH


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Are the WWE insane? If Roman Reigns wins the Rumble now he is going to get shit on like Batista did, this could go very bad for the WWE.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Bryan is in the rumble :mark: :mark: :mark: Yassssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> ...


this honestly equals his title win speech from this year for me, EASILY. so emotional and gutwrenchng when he talked about his dad. 

bryan is baaaaaaaaack! :mark: brock vs bryan BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

2015 just got a lot more interesting...

- Vic


----------



## CorporateKain (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*



RLStern said:


> Daniel Bryan is in the Royal Rumble! I marked out hard, Thank you YHWH(God: The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit)


Lol Praise Jesus!!!


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Daniel Bryan has just saved the Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania. Roman marks....how hard are you crapping yourselves? It's over.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuck me, that is the most I've marked since Wrestlemania. Actually started thumping the wall and "YES"ing with the crowd like a fucking idiot.

Save us Dragon!!!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Are the WWE insane? If Roman Reigns wins the Rumble now he is going to get shit on like Batista did, this could go very bad for the WWE.


Bryan's reactions are nothing compared to last year.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

emotional promo and I'm so glad he's back

:yes: :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

Bryan's going to save wrestling again :yes

SO HYPED


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Brilliant move by the WWE. No one cares to see Reigns win the Rumble and with Network subs low they decided to bring back Bryan, announce him for the Rumble to get subs up, have Reigns win.

Vince you sneaky son of a bitch.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> My neighbours fucking hate me tonight lol.


I've just woke up my dog


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

HOLY SHIT I MISSED THIS? THE NIGHT I DECIDE NOT TO WATCH RAW THE GOAT RETURNS. FUCK.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*












Awwwwwww yisss


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

:mark:


----------



## CorporateKain (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

It's funny cause the crowd has been completely dead this entire RAW until Daniel Bryan came out and fire everyone up. And they say he doesn't draw.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

The GOAT, The REAL peoples champ, The BITW is back :drose

PRAISE THE WRESTLING LORDS :yes


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Told you. Instead of him retiring, they are using his injury in to a storyline to build him up as the underdog for the Royal Rumble. Not complaining, I just never believed for a second that he was announcing his retirement.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The #1 face is back :mark:. Had legit feels and then just pure joy. Marked out like a little kid. So glad to see Bryan back, missed the last 2 weeks of Raw and have only caught about an hour of tonight's episode. Raw has been bad for a while but hopefully he can improve it.

At least we know the crowd will wake up when he appears rather than be quiet all night.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

GOAT!


----------



## Trilby McTip (Dec 25, 2014)

I jizzed my fucking pants. 

Bryan is over as fuck.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, there goes any shot of Philly getting behind Roman Reigns.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Of course Bryan can talk. It's when they have him doing those cheesey ass pandering promos, he's awful. But that was straight from the heart. Pure genuine promo right there.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is he back or is it a one time Rumble apperance?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> 2015 just got a lot more interesting...
> 
> - Vic


Now WWE book that Bryan vs Brock match at WM, only way to go really. Bryan deserves it and Brock deserves to go out with a 5 star classic.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, glad he's back, even if its with the same gimmick.


----------



## MGenerationX (Apr 2, 2007)

Why are you all acting like this? It was obvious that he wasn't retiring and would say he'd enter the rumble. Can't stand the guy, boring, can't talk a good promo and is second only to Cena as the corporate robot for the machine. Get some sense.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I've just woke up my dog


I was crying like a 12 year old like my man had to hold me, when he said is my career over I had my hands over my face lol, then bigger mark than his return at summerslam lol 

Oh Bryan, fucking win it, fucking win it.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

YES!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WM31 just got 1000000000x more interesting to me. i'll even buy the goddamn network if he wins the rumble :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

WrestleMania just became a whole lot more interesting. There are so many more possibilities with Bryan involved.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*



CorporateKain said:


> It's funny cause the crowd has been completely dead this entire RAW until Daniel Bryan came out and fire everyone up. And they say he doesn't draw.


In all fucking honesty i have not heard the crowd POP so hard for a wrestler the way they do Bryan since The Rock back in the attitude era.

This dude gets the biggest crowd reaction every single time he shows up.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

Also, if WWE plans Roman Reigns to win the Royal Rumble then they're in trouble. Daniel Bryan has to win or it's going to be Royal Rumble 2014/Yes Movement all over again.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So...when I said Roman wasn't winning the Rumble these past few months..... :

Because WWE are dumb, but the Batista situation shook shit up. They like Roman, but Vince loves money more. Brock vs Bryan is money.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

bryan/lesnar.

PLEASE GIVE US BRYAN VS LESNAR


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Now let's have Reigns come out next week tell the Universe that he doesn't give a shit about Daniel Bryan or his dad and that they should get ready to Boo the show until further notice because he's winning the Rumble. 

Then...I'll be interested.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Daniel Bryan Returns Thread*

YES YES YES! DB to save the royal rumble from Reigns (wishful thinking)


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I cried during his promo. First out of sadness, but then I was so happy he was returning. Already mentioned this in the Raw thread, but man. That was just great.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I almost let myself think the WWE wouldn't be dumb enough to have Reigns win after that...

Almost..


----------



## Trilby McTip (Dec 25, 2014)

MGenerationX said:


> Why are you all acting like this? It was obvious that he wasn't retiring and would say he'd enter the rumble. Can't stand the guy, boring, can't talk a good promo and is second only to Cena as the corporate robot for the machine. Get some sense.


Ugh, typical Reigns mark. 

Pretty Boy Brawler will never amount to anything. He is your typical douchebag with no talent.

Bryan is an amazing technical wrestler. Great look. Awesome workrate and psychology. A gentleman and soft spoken, humble role model.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not ashamed to admit I shed a couple of tears there and shook more than Hogan hulking up.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So...when I said Roman wasn't winning the Rumble these past few months..... :
> 
> Because WWE are dumb, but the Batista situation shook shit up. They like Roman, but Vince loves money more. Brock vs Bryan is money.


You seemed convinced Bryan's winning the rumble. Until we know if he's back long term or if this is a one time thing we can't be sure (if Bryans back long term then he become the favorite to win it) Im not sure he's back long term.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> announcing entering the Rumble.


:denzel


----------



## MGenerationX (Apr 2, 2007)

Trilby McTip said:


> Ugh, typical Reigns mark.
> 
> Pretty Boy Brawler will never amount to anything. He is your typical douchebag with no talent.
> 
> Bryan is an amazing technical wrestler. Great look. Awesome workrate and psychology. A gentleman and soft spoken, humble role model.


I can't bare Reigns either. I'm a Rollins/Cesaro/Ziggler/Ambrose guy. I hate DB's character. He's a scruffy Cena, yet people accept it. He's boring, he's whiny and his hype died at Mania. I'm just annoyed he's come back and he's exactly the same, ffs change your gimmick.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Was it just me or did he not say ok after nearly ever sentence?


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going to the Rumble and he's going to it. Yesing all the way to Mania once more. The way it was meant to be last year.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

honestly didn't think he could top his post-WM30 speech, but he did. i'll be rewatching that segment a ridiculous amount of times this week without a doubt!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MGenerationX said:


> I can't bare Reigns either. I'm a Rollins/Cesaro/Ziggler guy. I hate DB's character. He's a scruffy Cena, yet people accept it. He's boring, he's whiny and his hype died at Mania. I'm just annoyed he's come back and he's exactly the same, ffs change your gimmick.


Lay off the crack pipe son, its messing with that little pea nut you call a brain.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Did he say he's going to be in the rumble match? or did just say he'll be at the rumble?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So...when I said Roman wasn't winning the Rumble these past few months..... :
> 
> Because WWE are dumb, but the Batista situation shook shit up. They like Roman, but Vince loves money more. Brock vs Bryan is money.


:Jordan 

Is that why Ryder who was a huge merch seller got buried and why Cesaro who could have been a big time face stayed as a heel with a shit theme or why Ziggler who sold a decent amount of merch was in midcard heel for a while. 


Brock vs Bryan is money though, if DB is healthy he should be wrestling Brock. 




















queue the anti Bryan fans saying we want him to get his neck broken or die. Like he'd be wrestling Brock at 50%


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> You seemed convinced Bryan's winning the rumble. Until we know if he's back long term or if this is a one time thing we can't be sure (if Bryans back long term then he become the favorite to win it) Im not sure he's back long term.


They wouldn't enter Bryan in the Rumble if he couldn't wrestle. WWE knows Brock vs Bryan is money. Roman may be their guy, but I know they hoped Bryan would come back to bring in some ratings and money. Roman's push only started early because Bryan went down.

Vince has been sitting on Roman for over 5 years. His patience with him shows he is really invested in him. I think he'd rather protect Roman from inevitable shit storm unlike they did for Batista.

Entering Bryan in the Rumble doesn't help Roman if he wins. It just sets him up for getting booed. Unless he's turning heel, he's not winning.

Just have it be Roman, Rusev, Bryan and another guy as the final four. Rusev can take out Roman which sets up a feud between them.


----------



## MGenerationX (Apr 2, 2007)

looper007 said:


> Lay off the crack pipe son, its messing with that little pea nut you call a brain.


Gotta get a high from somewhere, brother


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Fuck yeah


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> They wouldn't enter Bryan in the Rumble if he couldn't wrestle. WWE knows Brock vs Bryan is money. Roman may be their guy, but I know they hoped Bryan would come back to bring in some ratings and money. Roman's push only started early because Bryan went down.
> 
> Vince has been sitting on Roman for over 5 years. His patience with him shows he is really invested in him. I think he'd rather protect Roman from inevitable shit storm unlike they did for Batista.
> 
> ...


They wouldn't enter him unless they want the winner to be shitted on. In this modern day roster only Punk could win and not get shitted on and well he's gone. Rock could also potentially win. So I agree with You he'll win it. 

I think Roman has so much time to become great. There's no need to rush him. Give us Bryan vs Brock and Roman vs Rusev also have Rollins go over Cena and Mania 31 will be my dream AGAIN.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> :Jordan
> 
> Is that why Ryder who was a huge merch seller got buried and why Cesaro who could have been a big time face stayed as a heel with a shit theme or why Ziggler who sold a decent amount of merch was in midcard heel for a while.
> 
> ...


Zack Ryder was midcard for life who couldn't stand up for himself backstage. Vince had zero respect for him. Even Foley said Zack was pretty much a pussy(not in those words, but that's what he meant.) Zack complains online but can't be arsed to say it to the right people's faces. 

Cesaro apparently requested Heyman. So oops on him. He fucked himself over. And then really shit the bed by talking shit about the company who is pushing him. Did he have valid points? Sure, but NO company likes when employees shed a negative light on them. This ain't back in the territories. WWE doesn't need Cesaro. They know they're the only big leagues and will take less crap.

Ziggler also had a mouth on him. There's a difference between sharing your grievances with Vince and offering a solution. And going on social media and interviews whining and talking shit. 

Either way. Bryan is money and Vince knows it. He may not care for Bryan, but he will use his ass until the money dries out :lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I think Roman has so much time to become great. There's no need to rush him. Give us Bryan vs Brock and Roman vs Rusev also have Rollins go over Cena and Mania 31 will be my dream AGAIN.


I don't understand why Vince and Co want to rush a guy who clearly isn't ready for the spot they are giving him (reigns). What ever happened to a slow push?. Have him feud with a few top heels for a while then come next WM if he's improved a lot then push him to the moon, when the fans hopefully will be behind him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

looper007 said:


> I don't understand why Vince and Co want to rush a guy who clearly isn't ready for the spot they are giving him (reigns). What ever happened to a slow push?. Have him feud with a few top heels for a while then come next WM if he's improved a lot then push him to the moon, when the fans hopefully will be behind him.


I personally say a heel run would be great for Roman. A run with the US title would be the next best thing. Hell, he can even turn heel during the reign. A good year in the midcard would be great.

Roman's push only happened because Bryan went down with an injury that had him out for months. I think they wanted to see if they could push Roman a little earlier than planned.

But, I think they've come to realized he just isn't ready yet. Having Bryan being able to wrestle was probably a huge relief for them :lol


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> They wouldn't enter Bryan in the Rumble if he couldn't wrestle. WWE knows Brock vs Bryan is money. Roman may be their guy, but I know they hoped Bryan would come back to bring in some ratings and money. Roman's push only started early because Bryan went down.
> 
> Vince has been sitting on Roman for over 5 years. His patience with him shows he is really invested in him. I think he'd rather protect Roman from inevitable shit storm unlike they did for Batista.
> 
> ...


I want Roman vs. Rusev at Mania 31 to I've posted numerous times before. I'm just not convinced Bryan is back full-time and this could very well be a one-time appearance.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I personally say a heel run would be great for Roman. A run with the US title would be the next best thing. Hell, he can even turn heel during the reign. A good year in the midcard would be great.
> 
> Roman's push only happened because Bryan went down with an injury that had him out for months. I think they wanted to see if they could push Roman a little earlier than planned.
> 
> But, I think they've come to realized he just isn't ready yet. Having Bryan being able to wrestle was probably a huge relief for them :lol


I feel for the guy, I think in two or three years time Reigns will be a superstar. Right now it must be a bit of a confidence knock for the lad, known that most of the crowd just ain't buying him. A heel turn might be a good move for him sometime next year.


----------



## Kane4Retirement (Dec 23, 2014)

So DB worries his entire fanbase that he maybe retiring, waits right to the end of the audience where he teases them only to do a "had you" moment.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i called it bryan with the swerve









i was scared there for a moment bama4


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well that ending angle means Bryan entrance may be an angle to.......They could also take Reigns out the rumble (which if he isn't winning would be best)


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

joeycalz said:


> He's either retiring (99.9% chance this happens) or entering the Royal Rumble (less than 0.000000000001% chance this happens).
> 
> I'm going to cry. I don't think a wrestling announcement has made me cry in 16 years.


Wow, your math is almost as good as Scott Steiner's.

I doubt he'll win the rumble. Vince is probably desperate to book him against Sheamus at yet another Wrestlemania.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

tbp82 said:


> I want Roman vs. Rusev at Mania 31 to I've posted numerous times before. I'm just not convinced Bryan is back full-time and this could very well be a one-time appearance.


How does Bryan getting tossed out the Rumble and Roman winning help Roman?? :lol WWE wouldn't do it unless they go full steam ahead on a heel turn.

There's a reason why they have Roman and Rusev doing 20 minute matches in a house show. That has to be plan B. And thank the wrestling gods :banderas


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> How does Bryan getting tossed out the Rumble and Roman winning help Roman?? :lol WWE wouldn't do it unless they go full steam ahead on a heel turn.
> 
> There's a reason why they have Roman and Rusev doing 20 minute matches in a house show. That has to be plan B. And thank the wrestling gods :banderas


Its doesn't but is going to help Rusev, Rusev taking out both Bryan and Ziggler will add heat to him


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn it all.. I have to admit that I am not a huge DB fan. 

That being said..

He has really earned his dues. Busted his ass to be where he is and I respect that as I would anyone. 

I truly hope that he is 100% cleared and ready to go to shake up things in the roster. I'm actually looking forward to how he fits back in with all that has happened since his departure from surgery.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

With the authority back Bryan enters at number 1 and well, wins it. I'm so glad I got great seats to the Rumble. I was there when Bryan won the HW Tittle, had to miss Mania but I'll be there his first Rumble win.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

looper007 said:


> I feel for the guy, I think in two or three years time Reigns will be a superstar. Right now it must be a bit of a confidence knock for the lad, known that most of the crowd just ain't buying him. A heel turn might be a good move for him sometime next year.


Exactly. So many greats started off as heels. Hell, even Cena spent a couple years doing stuff like US title runs before he became THE guy.

It's a process and WWE tried to skip it. Bryan legit just saved Mania, Rumble and Roman lol

And I think Roman is fine. Anyone who listens to his interviews knows he is hell bent on becoming a great. He knows how some fans feel about him and wants to work on getting positive reactions every week. I think he will make it..in time.

Just happy to see Bryan is back though :banderas


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This is great. Bryan wins the Rumble and beats Brock at Mania and Roman beats Rusev and gets a US title run and another year to improve. It works out perfectly.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Its doesn't but is going to help Rusev, Rusev taking out both Bryan and Ziggler will add heat to him


Fuck Rusev, he be a jobber at the end of the year, don't let you're hard on for Lana blind you. Have Brock, lose the title at RR, then come out during the RR match and fuck Bryan up. Leading to Bryan getting thrown out of the match. WM Bryan vs Brock, steals the show.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

See, the problem with all of this was that Lawler is an idiot and gave everything away after 30 minutes by saying "He might join Edge and Christian". There was NO WAY he'd retire after that. Thanks Jerry, you moron :lawler


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Its doesn't but is going to help Rusev, Rusev taking out both Bryan and Ziggler will add heat to him


Rusev having higher priority over protecting Roman? That'd be shocking :lol


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> How does Bryan getting tossed out the Rumble and Roman winning help Roman?? :lol WWE wouldn't do it unless they go full steam ahead on a heel turn.
> 
> There's a reason why they have Roman and Rusev doing 20 minute matches in a house show. That has to be plan B. And thank the wrestling gods :banderas


I'm all for it......Reigns defending america and winning US Title at Mania
but I don't want to hijack this GOATFACE er I mean Bryan thread so glad to have Bryan back things just got interesting.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

This is so funny. People claiming things are suddenly going to get way better.

I believe I heard these same claims right after WM30. What did it take? Like 8 days before we went back to status quo? 

Bryan coming back may lead to some more good matches, but that doesn't magically fix everything wrong with this company. The booking, writing, shilling, lack of any meaning in matches, the commentary...that's not going away. I'm glad people are happy he's back, and after last year's debacle, he should be in the Rumble. But as always, the booking and writing are going to be what decides how things are. If we start getting the level of stuff we were from his Kane feud, then that's terrible. 

Also, and this bothers me as well, I don't quite see Vince changing all of his plans to abandon Reigns winning because of this. Remember 2002 when Hunter came back and how it was promoted? Main event segment, announces he's in the Rumble, etc. They were clearly priming him for that. This? Bryan comes out at like...1030, cuts a promo, no advertising that he's showing up...feels like just any other return, with how they've treated it, and it could have been really big.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Rusev having higher priority over protecting Roman? That'd be shocking :lol


*WWE Title *
Romain Reigns vs Brock Lesnar (c)
*
WWE USA Title*
Alexander Rusev vs Daniels Bryan

^ This rumble will set up those match at WM 31, WWE is booking both Reigns and Rusev right in so far


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Also Daniel Bryan cut an excellent promo. there's no denying that.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I think they're on to plan B. Seth Rollins will walk out champ at WrestleMania and Reigns will win the belt off him a little bit down the road.

Bryan vs Lesnar, Seth Rollins cashes in.
Reigns defeats Rusev. The US belt will do him no good so wouldn't be surprised if it's a dq win.

The big question is Sting vs Taker or HHH vs Sting and what happens with Cena now.

I think it's Cena v HHH and Taker v Sting.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That was the best WWE promo in months. Incredible stuff.

GOAT IS BACK! :mark:


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

GillbergReturns said:


> Bryan vs Lesnar, Seth Rollins cashes in.
> Reigns defeats Rusev. The US belt will do him no good so wouldn't be surprised if it's a dq win.


So you think Reigns will beat Rusev by DQ when Ziggler did the same thing tonight? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Ryback hasn't won a singles title yet, I'm not saying it's likely but it is more likely Ryback will beat Rusev. They are pushing him right this time.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> This is so funny. People claiming things are suddenly going to get way better.
> 
> I believe I heard these same claims right after WM30. What did it take? Like 8 days before we went back to status quo?
> 
> ...


I don't care about what you said because that Okada av reminded me of Sunday. Wrestle Kingdom 9 will be amazing.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not convinced he's winning the Rumble. He's gonna get screwed over somehow, and whoever screws him will be his Mania opponent.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> *WWE Title *
> Romain Reigns vs Brock Lesnar (c)
> *
> WWE USA Title*
> ...


That would lead to Reigns getting booed horrendously in Philly for the Rumble, and it will catch on thereafter like it did for Batista. There's no way WWE's that stupid. If Bryan is in the match, he's winning. A heel winning is the only other choice, and as far as we know that's not in the cards.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

StraightYesSociety said:


> I don't care about what you said because that Okada av reminded me of Sunday. Wrestle Kingdom 9 will be amazing.


The card certainly looks epic.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

FeedMePaige said:


> So you think Reigns will beat Rusev by DQ when Ziggler did the same thing tonight? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Ryback hasn't won a singles title yet, I'm not saying it's likely but it is more likely Ryback will beat Rusev. They are pushing him right this time.


Nah. Ryback is the last guy for him to squash to build him into WrestleMania. They've never cared about him.

DQ wins means little but with Reigns they'll likely have Hogan there or something and will be built around that.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> *WWE Title *
> Romain Reigns vs Brock Lesnar (c)
> *
> WWE USA Title*
> ...


yeaaaaaaa, any situation that has Bryan losing Rumble and Roman winning will cause a shit storm. And like I've said, unless they are going with a heel turn, this does nothing but harm Roman. Too much has been invested in him for WWE to just go "fuck it. Let's watch him burn!" lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> That would lead to Reigns getting booed horrendously in Philly for the Rumble, and it will catch on thereafter like it did for Batista. *There's no way WWE's that stupid*. If Bryan is in the match, he's winning. A heel winning is the only other choice, and as far as we know that's not in the cards.


You, my friend, give these people WAY too much credit.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I knew it wasn't going to be to announce his retirement, but didn't expect him to be back as soon as the Royal Rumble. 

I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> Not convinced he's winning the Rumble. He's gonna get screwed over somehow, and whoever screws him will be his Mania opponent.


It's gonna be TJ setting up a match between Natty and Brie at WM with TJ and Bryan valeting their wives.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> Not convinced he's winning the Rumble. He's gonna get screwed over somehow, and whoever screws him will be his Mania opponent.


Brock maybe. Have Rollins cash in at RR after Cena Wins. It will move Brock away from the title. Have Brock get involved in the Rumble to try get another title shot maybe, have Bryan throw him out. Then Have Brock beat his ass down. There you go, you have the WM dream match. Pretty thin and stupid but this is WWE we are talking about.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Welp, looks like I'm watching my first ppv since Extreme Rules


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> You, my friend, give these people WAY too much credit.


It definitely, is a fault, but my optimism almost always brings things around full circle to what I desire, even if it has to go through some obstacles to get there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The pessimist in me stills fears a bait and switch. Its that part that wants to trust the dirtsheets and believe that Bryan wasnt ready. I am leaning towards him being back for this reason. You announced him for The Rumble;that bell cant be unrung. Crowds will expect him there now. Crowds will demand him there now. The Philly crowd will be all of these things but turned up to eleven. If Bryan enters the Rumble and doesnt win, the wilding shall commence. So screw the dirtsheets,Bryan is back and may actually get his Rumble win.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

The reason I don't want Roman Reigns to win the Rumble and main event Wrestlemania this year is because it will hurt him, he's not developed yet, I don't want him to get booed, I want him to be over.


Especially this year with Daniel Bryan being in the Rumble, it would make Reigns a bigger heel than Batista, remember Bryan wasn't even in the Rumble last year and it forced Batista to turn heel, this year the ramifications would be worse as Daniel Bryan is in the Rumble.

Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar will make the most money. have Bryan win at Mania again, while Roman Reigns beats Rusev for the US title, this will get Reigns over. you could give Reigns his push at Mania 32 or 33.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I definitely, it's a fault, but my optimism almost always brings things around full circle to what I desire, even if it has to go through some obstacles to get there.


I have that optimism but something is telling me they stick him in a mid card feud and will still push on with the Reign's thing, Vince and co hoping that they can beat the fans down with it. 

They will have to give him a big match, Rusev isn't it to be fair. I can't imagine the most over babyface wrestling in a nothing mid card match with a guy who's only noticed cause he's got a hot piece of ass by his side. Then having that Rusev go over, the crowd will shit on it. It's a scary though but something tells me it will happen.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Man I marked the fuck out, the crowd marked the fuck out, Bryan was fucking ecstatic, it was a brilliant fucking moment.

Can't wait till the Rumble now! Thank God I didn't sell my tickets like I originally planned to.

If Bryan doesn't win and Roman does, and Roma eliminates Bryan to win, the crowd is going to boo the fuck out of Roman Reigns. It's Pennsylvania after all and it's Philly this time.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I definitely, it's a fault, but my optimism almost always brings things around full circle to what I desire, even if it has to go through some obstacles to get there.


Yeah you kept my hopes up during the dark times (Batista winning) that's for sure. I'm a pessimist by nature so it's always nice to see such optimism.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The pessimist in me stills fears a bait and switch. Its that part that wants to trust the dirtsheets and believe that Bryan wasnt ready. I am leaning towards him being back for this reason. You announced him for The Rumble;that bell cant be unrung. Crowds will expect him there now. Crowds will demand him there now. The Philly crowd will be all of these things but turned up to eleven. If Bryan enters the Rumble and doesnt win, the wilding shall commence. So screw the dirtsheets,Bryan is back and may actually get his Rumble win.


What did/do the dirt sheets say?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The pessimist in me stills fears a bait and switch. Its that part that wants to trust the dirtsheets and believe that Bryan wasnt ready. I am leaning towards him being back for this reason. You announced him for The Rumble;that bell cant be unrung. Crowds will expect him there now. Crowds will demand him there now. The Philly crowd will be all of these things but turned up to eleven. If Bryan enters the Rumble and doesnt win, the wilding shall commence. So screw the dirtsheets,Bryan is back and may actually get his Rumble win.


The only thing that will stop the crowd shitting on him not winning, if the guy who screws Bryan over is Brock Lesnar aside from that WWE are setting themselves up for a shit storm, if he doesn't walk out RR winner. It's going to be interesting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> What did/do the dirt sheets say?


Just that there is no timetable for Bryan and numerous times reported and also contradicted themselves on whether he needed another surgery or not. It appears Bryan is back and ready to assume his position Just a great reaction for him especially when contrasted with the reaction for Rollins and Reigns. WWE seems much brighter for me than they have in months.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Honestly, the only thing I'd accept for Bryan not winning is if Kurt f'n Angle runs in and screws Bryan.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Marv95 said:


> Not convinced he's winning the Rumble. He's gonna get screwed over somehow, and whoever screws him will be his Mania opponent.


^^ This guy can see what's coming










Most over babyface helping the young heel get heat , that what WWE would do here


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I definitely, it's a fault, but my optimism almost always brings things around full circle to what I desire, even if it has to go through some obstacles to get there.


I applaud optimism. But considering the dumb shit this company has done in the past 3 years...

-Making Summer of Punk into Kevin Nash vs Triple H
-Not even letting Bryan be in the 2014 Rumble and letting Batista win 6 days after his return
-4 straight PPVs of Bryan getting fucked out of the title (Summerslam cash in, NoC fast count, Big Show double KO at Battleground and HBK interference at HIAC)
-Turning Bryan HEEL (yeah it was for 2 weeks, but still happened)
-Kicking Bryan out of his own storyline so his spot could be taken over by Big Show
-Making Bryan's first big feud against Kane and turning it into a cheesy horror spoof
-Cutting the balls off of Zack Ryder for no reason
-Vince burying the roster by saying nobody is reaching for the brass ring
-Vince burying Cesaro because he's Swiss
-Turning Cesaro into a jobber after how over he was post WM30
-NOT EVEN ADVERTISING BRYAN'S RETURN TONIGHT
-Feeding the Wyatts to Cena
-Breaking up the Wyatts out of the blue
-Jobbing out Ambrose for god knows how many months straight, including to a hologram and exploding TV
-Not capitalizing on Swagger's overness after Summerslam

I just don't have the faith. This company is run by out of touch, incompetent morons who want to run a publicly traded promotion THEIR way and expect people to be OK with what they do, even if it drastically clashes with what they want. Why else would they take success staring them in the face and flush it down the toilet time and time again?

Optimism is great, but I just don't have any. Reigns has been planned to win the Rumble, its a guy they want in that spot and I don't see them changing their minds, especially since they caved in 2014.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The pessimist in me stills fears a bait and switch. Its that part that wants to trust the dirtsheets and believe that Bryan wasnt ready. I am leaning towards him being back for this reason. You announced him for The Rumble;that bell cant be unrung. Crowds will expect him there now. Crowds will demand him there now. The Philly crowd will be all of these things but turned up to eleven. If Bryan enters the Rumble and doesnt win, the wilding shall commence. So screw the dirtsheets,Bryan is back and may actually get his Rumble win.


Have no fear Shiv, Thanosism still exists and, we'll be watching Bryan as the last man in that ring in Philly onwards to facing and beating Brock at WM31! It's going to happen, no doubt in my mind.

And Reigns push will slow down finally and WWE will allow him to build a ground swell of fan support through a US Title reign over Rusev before finally giving a big title win either at SS 2015 or WM32.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's gotta be Daniel Bryan vs Brock at Mania and Reigns vs Rusev for the US Title

Any other options is wrong, just wrong.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> ^^ This guy can see what's coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's going to end up as Comedy fodder once Cena beats him. No thanks.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I applaud optimism. But considering the dumb shit this company has done in the past 3 years...
> 
> -Making Summer of Punk into Kevin Nash vs Triple H
> -Not even letting Bryan be in the 2014 Rumble and letting Batista win 6 days after his return
> ...


I guess I have a bit hedge this time around compared to last year. But before I get into that;

Everything you listed, we definitely went through, but this time I think WWE has actually seen how much they need Bryan. I haven't been watching much since he went down and Cena buried the Wyatts after Summerslam, but it sounds like the shows have had this dead feeling to them for awhile with apathy from the crowds.

I wouldn't be surprised if Vince was just hoping Bryan would be cleared to go and save his show, but up until this past week, or so, he was content in letting Bryan recover slowly. I think after Reigns' reaction last week, and consistently showing he's not quite ready for the push they want to give him, Vince called Bryan and asked him to return early, and Bryan probably said alright I'll do it.

If Vince decides to drop the guillotine on Reigns' crowd acceptance by having him win the rumble, so be it, but then I have NXT to watch, which is infinitely more interesting to me, so I have a fallback this year, that I didn't have last.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I guess I have a bit hedge this time around compared to last year. But before I get into that;
> 
> Everything you listed, we definitely went through, but this time I think WWE has actually seen how much they need Bryan. I haven't been watching much since he went down and Cena buried the Wyatts after Summerslam, but it sounds like the shows have had this dead feeling to them for awhile with apathy from the crowds.
> 
> ...


That's would have been quite an ironic phone call, given Vince was the one who called and personally fired Bryan, and Bryan reacted by saying "It's ok, I'll make more money in the indies this year anyway."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Have no fear Shiv, Thanosism still exists and, we'll be watching Bryan as the last man in that ring in Philly onwards to facing and beating Brock at WM31! It's going to happen, no doubt in my mind.
> 
> And Reigns push will slow down finally and WWE will allow him to build a ground swell of fan support through a US Title reign over Rusev before finally giving a big title win either at SS 2015 or WM32.


The Infinity Guntlet has made this possible!!! :mark:

If Bryan is back,let him take the title back, feud with rollins then a series with Cena followed by him finally putting over Reigns as unpalatable as that sounds at Mania 32. I could live with this scenario. Of course this assumes Vince removes his head from his ass and does what is right.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Wow, your math is almost as good as Scott Steiner's.
> 
> I doubt he'll win the rumble. Vince is probably desperate to book him against Sheamus at yet another Wrestlemania.


I was definitely fooled. I didn't think he'd be back before Wrestlemania.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan returns, NXT is at its peak... 2015 will be awesome.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is the mood I'm in after tonight's announcement


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The Infinity Guntlet has made this possible!!! :mark:
> 
> If Bryan is back,let him take the title back, feud with rollins then a series with Cena followed by him finally putting over Reigns as unpalatable as that sounds at Mania 32. I could live with this scenario. Of course this assumes Vince removes his head from his ass and does what is right.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

To think there's still some out there that think the yes chant is over and Bryan isn't :lmao :lmao

Amazing moment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God damn goat forgot he wasn't a troll for a while <_<

Okay, okay he just proved he can get the crowd to go with him every word and then deliver that amazingly wonderful news (for us, bad for Reigns). Anyone that doesn't think he is the guy right now well... stay here and don't back to the offices in Stanford! WE BEG YOU! PLEASE!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

FUCK :yes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The forces of The Dragon are storming Titan Tower right now. They are pulling down the statue of Reigns as we speak. The YES MOVEMENT REIGNS SUPREME!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Yes Chant is over, not Bryan.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Bryan is definitely winning the Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not only has Bryan returned he has awakened the sleeping giant. It is like all of his fans have been stirred to life and there is this massive excitement,that had been simmering, boiling over. Bryan not only revives crowds he has reinvigorated his dormant fan base!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

THANOS said:


>


The Silver Surfer obviously healed Bryan up. All hail the Silver Surfer :drose


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> The Yes Chant is over, not Bryan.


...said absolutely no one with functioning eyes and ears.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> The Silver Surfer obviously healed Bryan up. All hail the Silver Surfer :drose


Norrin Radd joins The Yes Movement!!! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you Jesus. I promise I'll listen to BrieMode on repeat :dance


DA GOAT, saving Mania 2 years in a row :banderas


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sith Rollins said:


> The Silver Surfer obviously healed Bryan up. All hail the Silver Surfer :drose





IDONTSHIV said:


> Norrin Radd joins The Yes Movement!!! :mark:


Well I have to let my pet out to play once in awhile you know, am I not a God?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

RAVEN said:


> Thank you Jesus. I promise I'll listen to BrieMode on repeat :dance
> 
> 
> DA GOAT, saving Mania 2 years in a row :banderas


Not to mention how he saved WM 28.










Birth of the Yes Movement. :yes


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Anyone who says that Bryan isn't over and the Yes/No Chants are, then you should watch that whole promo, even before it started.

When they said that he had a major announcement, that audience was DIALED in.

You could see the audience on pins and needles, waiting to hear what Daniel would say. When he was getting emotional about his father, you could see the audience feeling for him.

Even when he asked, "Is this the end of my career?" The audience almost seemed too flabbergasted to answer.

Finally, when he said he wasn't done, that pop was outstanding. THEY were cheering for HIM. They were doing the "Yes" chant for HIM. HE HAD THE AUDIENCE IN THE PALM OF HIS HAND.

This is how a MAJOR star, an A+ Player, and a Face of the Company does it. Daniel Bryan deserves another main event. If a part-timer like the Rock, Undertaker, Batista, or Lesnar can main event other events, then why can't Daniel Bryan even after his injury?

It is great to have Daniel Bryan back. I may actually watch the shows live now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Getting ready to watch his interview on the West Coast. I'm sure its gonna be great again.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

And this is why I love wrestling


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LSF45 said:


> Anyone who says that Bryan isn't over and the Yes/No Chants are, then you should watch that whole promo, even before it started.
> 
> When they said that he had a major announcement, that audience was DIALED in.
> 
> ...


When the crowd went deathly silent with the whole "O fucking shit he's retiring.... nononononon" fear as that is what it felt like as he trolled us all. Yeah, he is fucking over and no one can deny that anymore and be a legit poster anymore.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Promo of the year.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Are you ready for the best in the business to be back on Raw? Because this guy is
http://youtu.be/7fFdJL_kEqg


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

Can Daniel Brian still wrestle after having problems with his neck and arm? Or will he be a shell of his former self? It remains to be seen.

I think Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan would make a nice Wrestlemania Main Event... obviously with Bryan beating Lesnar. but will they do it?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

It's amazing to have Bryan back. The crowd will fully support him, so they better don't expect to make someone else win the Rumble and get out of there as a babyface. Only way they will be able to do that is if a heel eliminates Bryan and Reigns eliminates the heel. And even then, that's just another cheap way to make Reigns over that people will get tired from in the end.

I do expect a safer wrestling style from Bryan. Which doesn't mean bad at all. In fact it could be great. Shawn had no problem to adapt in his second run to last longer and he gave us the best matches of his career. Bryan should do the same.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Most over superstar in the WWE, simple as that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Watching it again :mark:

PROMO OF THE YEAR!


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

I wish they had Daniel Bryan be a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble instead. The pop he would have gotten then would have been 100x bigger than what it was last night. Plus it would have been a very memorable moment.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

The Rusk said:


> I wish they had Daniel Bryan be a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble instead. The pop he would have gotten then would have been 100x bigger than what it was last night. Plus it would have been a very memorable moment.


Maybe........but then we woulden't have gotten this promo 



Besides the dirtsheets would've spoiled his return...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fallout Interview with Bryan after RAW


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't believe he is back already. :mark:

I do wonder how healthy he is TBH. Let's just hope they don't make him feud with Kane again, eh.

Bryan in the Rumble though, i also wonder how that is going to work out, but fuck it, awesome to have him back.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Daniel Bryan !


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^He did hint in the fallout interview that he's still in pain. Sounds to me like an injury that's going to give him chronic pain for life or something and that he's trying to fight through it. 

I'm not sure if that's the best decision ... but he seems to have rationalized it in his mind that it's all worth it.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

LSF45 said:


> Anyone who says that Bryan isn't over and the Yes/No Chants are, then you should watch that whole promo, even before it started.
> 
> When they said that he had a major announcement, that audience was DIALED in.
> 
> ...


Its the most genuine moment you can ever ask for. I mean seriously, you couldn't have drafted up a better storyline if you tried. The guy finally gets his Mania moment, marries the love of his life, and sees the bottom fall out almost immediately. His father dies, suffers a career-threatening injury, and we all experience for 5-6 months genuine doubt on whether or not our favorite will ever return. He goes out there and cuts the promo of a lifetime because its all 100% real, and we'll eat it up because he's our guy and really does deserve it. Simply golden.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Fallout Interview with Bryan after RAW


The Universe is a whole lot brighter this morning. WE programming has sorely missed him and the crowds have been begging for that electricity that he brings more so than any other active employee. His backstage promo and the Raw one were just a cut above. Still, some will continue with this idea that he cant speak. He'll never win an oratory award, but he is, dare I say, good. He really has raised his game, epecially when he is speaking from the heart. :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> Can't believe he is back already. :mark:
> 
> I do wonder how healthy he is TBH. Let's just hope they don't make him feud with Kane again, eh.
> 
> Bryan in the Rumble though, i also wonder how that is going to work out, but fuck it, awesome to have him back.


It is amazing he is back. It's also funny how time changes our perception. Back in June, if you told me there would be no Bryan for 7 months, I would have flipped out. Now after hearing all the reports of his poor progress, his return feels like a belated Christmas Miracle. It's a great day to be a Bryan fan and a new dawn for the WWE. :yes


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

The Rusk said:


> I wish they had Daniel Bryan be a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble instead. The pop he would have gotten then would have been 100x bigger than what it was last night. Plus it would have been a very memorable moment.


The promo and suspense was pretty epic, royal rumble entry would've been rather quick.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says about Bryan's mic skills, he had the crowd entertained and eating out the palm of his hands, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Are there any fan reaction vids?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Nuski said:


> I don't care what anyone says about Bryan's mic skills, he had the crowd entertained and eating out the palm of his hands, and that's what it's all about.


It's funny how that happens when you don't script him to be a WWE face goofball but have him talk honestly about serious events with real emotions.



Brie Bella said:


> Promo of the year.


The closest, in WWE anyway, was Sami Zayn's intense promos leading up to NXT REvolution, which also were filled with heightened emotion. WWE's obsession with trying to never let their top face look "vulnerable" or as though he is complaining, which leads to guys like Cena or Reigns simply never giving a shit about anything and being completely aloof and unengaging, is a big issue. Emotions matter. Hulk Hogan, the classic big muscleman, was literally crying and in wild agony in his promo after he lost the WWF title to Andre the first time.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

The best WWE moment by far and wide post WM. Daniel Bryan is the true people's champion, and the heart and soul of what's left of pro wrestling. He is the exact opposite of certain other former "fan favorites."


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

It was a great segment almost destroyed by the idiotic King. 

So later on in the night we have Danial Bryan and I fear he may be retiring blah blah blah. (Paraphrasing obviously)

As soon as he said this the suspense of Bryans announcement left me as I gathered it would be him announcing he is in the RR. Nobody would have King break it to the audience before Bryan himself...sigh

Im not saying I wanted Bryan to retire, no no, I just wanted the suspense of maybe, what if. But thanks to King that didnt happen. 

You old senile idiot King.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dem emotions. Bryan being has peaked my interest in WWE again.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

rain_wizard said:


> It was a great segment almost destroyed by the idiotic King.
> 
> So later on in the night we have Danial Bryan and I fear he may be retiring blah blah blah. (Paraphrasing obviously)
> 
> ...


Wow I'm glad I missed that. King has been AWFUL lately.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The fucker almost gave me a heart attack... I kept thinking that it was his retirement speech. Didn't check out the forums or read any wrestling related news for a few days. I had no idea what was he going to announce. Edge being there as a GM scared me even more. 

I am so glad he is healthy. Royal Rumble is not when I expected him to return but it is going to be amazing now that he is back. 

He better win it this time. Give reigns a bit more time. DB is THE ONE who should mainevent Wrestlemania against Lesnar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Last night, my euphoria almost made me forget a momentary vibe I experienced during Bryan's speech. I had an inkling that he might turn heel. It was the moment he mentioned not being there for his father because *I WAS HERE*, It struck me that Vince was making him heel to qaush Reigns' competition for fan cheers. The feeling dissipated quickly and my fears were allayed by the rest of the promo. Am I the only one to experience this? It may have just been an initial knee jerk response to knowing the lengths Vince will go to protect his chosen few.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Called it!*


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

What a brilliant segment, Bryan did incredibly well in hiding what he was actually announcing.

The announcement of 'No' was probably one of the best moments of the year. I for one am incredibly happy to know that he's sticking around and will compete in the Royal Rumble. He has been missed a great deal since being away and he somehow brings excitement to a show which is often lacking it. Him being back for this period of the year will add a great deal to the Road to Wrestlemania.

Speaking of, and obviously speaking of the Royal Rumble. I actually think Bryan has a great chance of winning. The more I think about it the more I think that if the plan is to have Reigns win the rumble, they would have had the sense to have Bryan return after the event, because they will surely know that having Reigns win the rumble while Bryan is competing in it and in his return match none the less will not provide them with the response they want. But of course this is the WWE and they do make some...questionable decisions sometimes. For now though, I'd consider Bryan the favorite.

Bryan/Lesnar at Mania would be magical.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

The GOAT still trending on Twitter a day afterwards


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan being in the rumble is really bad for Reigns. I can see Orton/Bryan/Reigns being the final 3. Then Orton goes and it's Bryan/Reigns. I see the majority of the crowd behind Bryan and it's possible they may turn on Reigns after he eliminates Bryan to win the Rumble. 

We'll see.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Admit it guys, Henry's fake retirement speech, was much better. Bryan's fake retirement speech was B+ at best. :justsayin


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Last night, my euphoria almost made me forget a momentary vibe I experienced during Bryan's speech. I had an inkling that he might turn heel. It was the moment he mentioned not being there for his father because *I WAS HERE*, It struck me that Vince was making him heel to qaush Reigns' competition for fan cheers. The feeling dissipated quickly and my fears were allayed by the rest of the promo. Am I the only one to experience this? It may have just been an initial knee jerk response to knowing the lengths Vince will go to protect his chosen few.


I got the same vibe. It reminded me of that promo that heel Kurt Angle cut in 2005. He was lashing out at the fans for chanting "You suck!" at him when he sacrificed his body for them, missing his daughter's birth, and having a strained relationship with his wife because he was on the road all the time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hmmm... I think we have overlooked the huge role Brie Bella played in Bryan's sudden recovery. Remember Bryan had lost his grip strength. I imagine she told him no more handys until you can manage to do it yourself. And thusly was Bryan healed by the tender hand of love.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is the speech on YT? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> Is the speech on YT? Can't seem to find it.


I only saw a 3 minute version. It is over 7 minutes so I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Brock said:


> Is the speech on YT? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

With the Edge intro in the beginning of RAW, and Lawler's remarks about being concerned that Bryan may have to retire, I was sort of expecting good news. Nevertheless, I still marked out when he said he was going to enter the Royal Rumble.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuckin tags. "end your carrer midget". Learn to fucking spell.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> Y'ALL A BUNCH A PUPPETS!!!


I hate to say I told you so, kids. But I told you so.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

That was one of the coolest segments ever.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Admit it guys, Henry's fake retirement speech, was much better. Bryan's fake retirement speech was B+ at best. :justsayin


Haha yes Iwould agree The worlds strongest man's speech was much better !!!


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Imagine if he'd been a surprise entrant in the RR though... I'd have wet my pants. With semen


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

The feels were real last night. Great seg. Hes ready & well recovered. Can't wait!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan did an interview where he discussed his recovery a bit. He apparently only found the treatment he needed this month.I am excited because WWE wouldnt clear him medically without this being legit.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/wire/2014/1230/wire336430/179053/


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

daulten780 said:


>


Thanks very much.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have to agree with the comments that the commentry team ruined the moment (but this has happend countless times before). But it was a great promo proving that Bryan is the most over wrestler for years.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan did an interview where he discussed his recovery a bit. He apparently only found the treatment he needed this month.I am excited because WWE wouldnt clear him medically without this being legit.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/wire/2014/1230/wire336430/179053/


Glad he didn't get unnecessary surgeries that he didn't need. I wonder who the guy in Denver is though. There's nothing more relieving that finding a doctor that fixes your problems.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

I love Denver Guy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Brie's reaction


----------

